# Rhino 660 Snorkel (3" Intake and 2" Belts)



## bump530

Here's my snorkel setup. I ran 3" for the intake and 2" for the belts. The 3" will require jetting and I couldn't reinstall the original intake cover on the engine cover. Parts used: 

Intake: 
1- 3" rubber 90 (cut one end off) 
2- 3" reg 90 

Belt intake: 
1-2" reg 45 
3-2" reg 90 

I cut the stock rubber piece that attaches to the motor and then rotated it up 

Belt exhaust: 
1-2" long 90 
1-2" rubber 90 
1-2" street 45 
1-2" reg 45 
1-2" reg 90 

I cut the end off the stock snorkel that attaches to the stock rubber boot and glued it on one side of the 2" long 90 

I also built a support bar that bolts to the cage. Its not needed but helpful.


----------



## Art Vandelae

Excellent post! I snorkeled my rhino this past weekend. It was a breeze. I had to gut my air vent on top of my motor cover to make it fit, but it isn't needed now any way.


----------



## bump530

i tried guttin that air vent, but it didnt help...sucks too cause it was a dipped in carbon fiber. i may actually hack it up a lil more for now just so i dont have that big hole showing. 

did you do the 3" intake?


----------



## bump530

just wanted to update this. I was able to get my airvent piece back on after some trimming. It looks alot better like this than without. Id like to make an aluminum or fiberglass cover for it one day, but this will work for now.










yeah i know my engine cover is faded...i have plans to paint it, just havent had the time.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

That has to be the best post about snork job on a rhino I have ever seen. Great job!! Clean, precise, and awesome pics. Surely this will help someone out here. 




Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------



## bump530

Thanks....I hope it helps some ppl out.


----------



## tmfisher57

Crawfishie!! said:


> That has to be the best post about snork job on a rhino I have ever seen. Great job!! Clean, precise, and awesome pics. Surely this will help someone out here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'




^^^^ Yep, I agree. Good job! Could be a Sticky in your near future with this!!


----------



## bump530

Thanks. I would of thought it would be stickied already, one day maybe lol.


----------

